# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  استحباب قراءة سورة القلم (العلق) عشاء أول ليلة من رمضان. فليحرَّر

## أشرف بن محمد

قال الشيخ الجليل بكر بن عبد الله أبو زَيد بن بكر بن غَيهب القُضاعِيّ (رحمه الله) (ت: 28 محرَّم 1429)، في "تصحيح الدُّعاء" ص421:
تنبيه: في "طبقات ابن أبي يعلى: 1/96" و"الفروع: 1/548" و"الاختيارات للبعلي ص/64" أنَّ الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله تعالى - استحبّ قراءة سورة القلم عشاء أول ليلة من رمضان، وعلَّل ذلك: بأنَّها أول سورة نزلت من القرآن في رمضان، ووافقه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة على ذلك، ولم أر لهذا الاستحباب دليلًا، فليُحرَّر.انتهى

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

أنتم أهل للتحرير أبا محمد، بانتظار فوائدكم. 
هل وقفتم على استحباب تقي الدين لذلك ؟

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

> أنتم أهل للتحرير أبا محمد، بانتظار فوائدكم. 
> هل وقفتم على استحباب تقي الدين لذلك ؟


قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في "الفتاوى الكبرى" (5/342) :
"ويقرأ أول ليلة من رمضان في العشاء الآخرة سورة القلم ؛ لأنها أول ما نزل ، ونقله إبراهيم بن محمد الحارث عن الإمام أحمد ، وهو أحسنُ مما نقله غيرُه أنَّه يبتدئُ بها التراويح" . اهـ .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي الحبيب رمضان، ما سأل عنه أخونا الحبيب أبو حازم البصري تجده في قول الشيخ بكر رحمه الله: (و"الاختيارات للبعلي ص/64"). فمن المعلوم أن "الاختيارات" قد طُبِعَ ضمن "الفتاوى الكبرى"، وله طبعة أخرى مفردا ...
ثم تجده أيضًا في قول الشيخ: (و"الفروع: 1/548").
قال ابن مفلح في "الفروع": (والذي نقله إبراهيم بن محمد بن الحارث: يقرأ بها في عشاء الآخرة. قال شيخنا (يعني: ابن تيميّة): وهو أحسن). والله أعلم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
وقول أبي العباس مشهور في كتب الحنابلة غير ما ذكر
وعلّل الحنابلة قول إمامهم بقولهم:
"والظاهر أنه قد بلغه في ذلك أثر"
وهذا من فقههم لمعرفتهم بأصول إمامهم وأنه لا يستحب عبادة إلا بأثر ويشعر أيضا بعدم وقوفهم على هذا الأثر

وهنا بحث هل يقال رأيهم أحب إلينا من أراءنا فنقلدهم في ذلك وإن لم نقف على هذا الأثر أم لا؟
فإن قيل لعل الأثر يكون ضعيفا قيل هو أجل من أن يستحب عبادة بأثر ضعيف فإن قيل من أصوله العمل بالضعيف قيل هو حق إذا لم يكن في الباب شيء يدفعه
فإن قيل لعله أثر عن تابعي لا عن صاحب ولا نبي قيل رأيهم أحب إلينا من رأينا 
فإن قيل لم يذكر استحبابه عن أحد غيره من الأئمة ومن أقرنه قيل هو أعلمهم بالآثار فاحتمال أن يكون عنده زيادة علم وارد 
أو يقال عدم النقل عنهم لا يستلزم العدم ولو استلزم لم يستلزم عدمه عن جميعهم
فإن قيل الدين محفوظ فلا يعقل أن لا ينقل إلينا هذا الأثر قيل لعله نقل ولم تطلع عليه واطلع عليه غيرك ولذلك قلنا رأيهم أحب إلينا من رأينا 
فإن قيل العبرة بعدم اطلاع جميع علماء عصر من العصور عليه قيل إثبات هذا يحتاج إلى دليل

فهذا كله فيه بحث والله أعلم بالصواب

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي الحبيب أمجد
لا أدري ما وجه إيراد قولك: (غير ما ذكر) ؟! فنحن لم نشترط الاستقصاء (ابتسامة)
ثم التعليل المنقول مردود بما ورد في ترجمة إبراهيم بن محمد بن الحارث الأصبهاني في (طبقات ابن أبي يعلى: 1/249 عثيمين)، قال: سمعت أحمد يقول: (أستحب للإمام أن يقرأ أول ليلة من شهر رمضان في عشاء الآخرة: "اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق"؛ لأنها أول سورة نزلت من القرآن).  فعلّة الاستحباب هنا منصوص عليها .. وبهذا يبطل قول البهوتي (كشاف: 1/403 عالم الكتب): "الظاهر أنه قد بلغه في ذلك أثر".اهـ. والله أعلم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيك
إنما أردت الإشارة إلى شهرته بعد أن سئل عنه لا الاستدراك (ابتسامة محب)

أما التعليل المذكور فهو مخرج على أصول الإمام كأنهم نظروا إلى ضعف التعليل الأول 
فلمعرفتهم بإمامهم وأقواله وأصوله ظهر لهم أن ثمت تعليل آخر غير ما ذَكر 
ثم إما أن يكون ترك ذكره اختصارا أو لحال المُخاطب _ لفهمه ذلك عن إمامه_ أو لعدم استحضاره وقتئذ والله أعلم

----------


## الحمادي

رحمهم الله ورفع درجاتهم
وبارك الله في الإخوة جميعاً، وأخص أخانا الشيخ أشرف على هذا الموضوع
والأصل عدم استحباب ما ذكر حتى يثبت الدليل
وما أشار إليه الشيخ أمجد وارد، لكننا لسنا متعبدون باحتمال وقوف هؤلاء الأئمة الكبار على الدليل
إلا عند من يلتزم تقليدهم ومتابعتهم، ونحن هنا في موضع مباحثة، وقد علمنا الإمام أحمد ألا نقلد الثوريَّ ولا مالكاً
ولا الشافعي، وأن نأخذ من حيث أخذوا

وإلا فلاشك أنهم أئمة هدى، رحمهم الله وجزاهم عن المسلمين خيراً

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

كلامك محل نظر أخي الحبيب أمجد .. (جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك).

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

شيخنا أبا محمد .. (جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك).

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكما
وإنما ذكرته مباحثة...

وفي ذهني منذ مدة موضوع عن الاحتجاج بأقوال كبار التابعين إذا لم يكن في الباب شيء يدفعه 
ويلحق به الاحتجاج بأقوال أئمة القرون الأولى إذا لم يكن في الباب شيء يدفعه
وتحقيق معتى قول بعضهم "رأيهم أحب إلينا من رأينا" هل هو على سبيل الاحتجاج أم على سبيل احتقار النفس وكونهم أقرب لإصابة الحق منا

وكان سبب إثارة هذا الموضوع في ذهني ما ذكر عن أحمد وغيره من احتجاجه أحيانا بأقوال التابعين 
ومنها قصة أحمد مع كراهة طاوس للأنين
وهو موضوع يحتاج إلى تحرير والله أعلم

*******
هل يمكن أن يقال: أين أصحاب أحمد المختصين به كأبناءه والمرُّوذي وغيرهم عن هذا النقل ؟؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي الحبيب أمجدقولك: (هل يمكن أن يقال: أين أصحاب أحمد المختصين به كأبناءه والمرُّوذي وغيرهم عن هذا النقل ؟؟).اهـ.أقول: في قولك هذا إشارة إلى إعلال الرواية المنقولة عن الإمام، وهذا بعيد - في المسألة محل المباحثة -؛ لما يلي:1- إبراهيم بن محمد بن الحارث الأصبهاني، قال ابن أبي يعلى: (نقل عن إمامنا أشياء). وقال: (ذكره أبو محمد الخلال من جملة الأصحاب). فلم يذكرا إغرابا ولا نكارة ...2- "أبناء أحمد والمرُّوذي" لم يستوعبا جميع مسائل الإمام، هذا هو الأصل، ومَن ادَّعى غير ذلك، يلتزم بالدليل. ثم: هنا يُقال: هل وصلنا جميع مسائل أحمد من طريق "أبنائه والمرُّوذي"؛ لكَي نطعن في رواية إبراهيم ابن الحارث عن الإمام أحمد بدعوى "التفرّد" ؟!3- هذه الرواية ذكرها أهل البصيرة والنَّقد من أئمة المذهب .. فمنهم من استحسنها على غيرها كشيخ الإسلام .. ومنهم من أشار إلى ضعفها في مقابل رواية أخرى (فلم نذهب بعيدا) في استحباب ابتداء تراويح أول ليلة بسورة القلم - يعني: العلق - وتناقلوا علة ذلك: أنها أول سورة نزلت. أما تعليل البهوتي فبعيد ..(والله أعلم).ونعتذر إلى شيخنا أبي محمد أن تقدَّمنا بالجواب بين يديه (غفر الله لنا وله وللجميع).

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(تنبيه)
ما ورد في (كشّاف القناع: 1/403/س18 عالم الكتب)، من قول البُهوتي (ت: 1051): (نصّ عليه): إنما يعود على قول الحجّاوي (ت: 968): (ويختم آخر ركعة من التّروايح قبل ركوعه ويدعو).

----------


## جهاد هاني

أحببت أن أنبه على أمر واضح ، ولكن قد يخفى على بعض من  يطالع هذا الموضوع ، وهو أن مراد أحمد  بسورة القلم سورة العلق فقد كان  كثير من السلف يسميها القلم لقوله تعالى فيها ( الذي علم بالقلم ) 
وذلك لأن  سورة نون والقلم لم يقل أحد إنها أول ما نزل وإنما اختلفوا في أول ما نزل على ثلاثة  أقوال ذكرها السيوطي في الإتقان أولها : العلق وهو الصحيح ، وثانيها : المدثر ،  وثالثها : الفاتحة ، والصواب حمل ما ورد في أوليتهما على أنها أولية إضافية ، وأما  الأولية المطلقة فلسورة العلق . 

وأما أصل الموضوع فكون السورة أول ما نزل  لا يعني أن تقرأ في أول عشاء ، لأنها لم تنزل في أول عشاء ، ولا في أول ليلة ، وحتى  لو فرض ذلك فالمداومة على تلاوة سورة معينة في وقت مخصوص بلا توقيف من النبي  لا يجوز ، ويعتذر عن إمامنا أحمد بأنه ربما تكون بلغته آثار لم تبلغنا  فتمسك بها ، وإلا فكلٌ يؤخذ من قوله ويترك إلا النبي
منقول

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي جهاد هاني،
أود منك قبل التعليق قراءة الموضوع بدءا من العنوان إلى منتهاه، فإن رأيتَ في جعبتك جديدا فهاته ..

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> قال الشيخ الجليل بكر بن عبد الله أبو زَيد بن بكر بن غَيهب القُضاعِيّ (رحمه الله) (ت: 28 محرَّم 1429)، في "تصحيح الدُّعاء" ص421:
> تنبيه: في "طبقات ابن أبي يعلى: 1/96" و"الفروع: 1/548" و"الاختيارات للبعلي ص/64" أنَّ الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله تعالى - استحبّ قراءة سورة القلم عشاء أول ليلة من رمضان، وعلَّل ذلك: بأنَّها أول سورة نزلت من القرآن في رمضان، ووافقه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة على ذلك، ولم أر لهذا الاستحباب دليلًا، فليُحرَّر.انتهى



فائدة لم أسمع بها قبل الآن ، جزاكم الله خيراً يا أخي الكريم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب (مسلم بن عبدالله).

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

هذا الموضوع أشبه بمجلس الفقه. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> أخي الحبيب أمجد
> لا أدري ما وجه إيراد قولك: (غير ما ذكر) ؟! فنحن لم نشترط الاستقصاء (ابتسامة)
> ثم التعليل المنقول مردود بما ورد في ترجمة إبراهيم بن محمد بن الحارث الأصبهاني في (طبقات ابن أبي يعلى: 1/249 عثيمين)، قال: سمعت أحمد يقول: (أستحب للإمام أن يقرأ أول ليلة من شهر رمضان في عشاء الآخرة: "اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق"؛ لأنها أول سورة نزلت من القرآن).  فعلّة الاستحباب هنا منصوص عليها .. وبهذا يبطل قول البهوتي (كشاف: 1/403 عالم الكتب): "الظاهر أنه قد بلغه في ذلك أثر".اهـ. والله أعلم.


الأخ أشرف بن محمد حفظه الله، أفهم من كلامك أنّ ما ذكره الإمام أحمد رحمه الله إنما هو فهم فهمه، من تعلق هذه السورة بشهر رمضان، بقي أن أقول هل نحن متعبدون بفهم ليس عليه دليل واضح متعلق بالمسألة ولم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أصحابه فيما ظهر لنا.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

إيراد هذا أم استفسار يا عبدَ الله !

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

الأخ المكرم أشرف بن محمد أحسن الله إليك، قد يحمل المعنين ولكنه إلى الاستفسار أقرب ومنكم نستفيد بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أمَّا الإيراد، فلا يرد عليّ؛ لأنني لم أنتصر لهذه المسألة ..
وأمّا جواب الاستفسار، فراجع - بارك الله فيك - :
1/ المشاركة رقم: (8)، من هذا الموضوع.
2/ موضوع: ترك البحث مع المقلّدين لما يؤول إليه من التقاطع والتدابر

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> أمَّا الإيراد، فلا يرد عليّ؛ لأنني لم أنتصر لهذه المسألة ..
> وأمّا جواب الاستفسار، فراجع - بارك الله فيك - :
> 1/ المشاركة رقم: (8)، من هذا الموضوع.
> 2/ موضوع: ترك البحث مع المقلّدين لما يؤول إليه من التقاطع والتدابر


الأخ أشرف بن محمد جُزيت الجنة، لعلي أثقلت عليك (إبتسامة).

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
_______
قال المرداوي في "الإنصاف" (12/ 246): 
(وما انفرد به بعض الرواة، وقوي دليله، فهو مذهبه، قدَّمه في الرعايتين، وآداب المفتي، واختاره ابن حامد، وقال: يجب تقديمها على سائر الروايات؛ لأن الزيادة من العدل مقبولة في الحديث عند الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه، فكيف والراوي عنه ثقة، خبير بما رواه. وقيل: لا يكون مذهبه  ..).

----------


## أبو الحسن السكندري

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
هل يمكن القول بأن دليل الإمام أحمد في هذه المسألة الحديث الذي أخرجه في مسنده:
حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي حدثنا موسى بن داود حدثنا سليمان بن بلال عن جعفر عن أبيه عن جابر بن عبد الله : أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم رمل ثلاثة أطواف من الحجر إلى الحجر وصلى ركعتين ثم عاد إلى الحجر ثم ذهب إلى زمزم فشرب منها وصب على رأسه ثم رجع فاستلم الركن ثم رجع إلى الصفا فقال ابدؤوا بما بدأ الله عز و جل به.
فهو علل الاستحباب بأن سورة العلق أول ما نزل من القرآن.
وسورة البقرة أول المصحف.
فأعمل هذا الدليل بالبدء بأول ما نزل من القرآن؛ سورة العلق والسجود بها، ثم الانتقال بعدها مباشرة إلى البقرة وهي أول المصحف.
وبهذا يكون الإمام قد بدأ بما بدأ الله به في ترتيب النزول وترتيب المصحف.
والله أعلم.

*

----------

